
Inbox by Gmail sunset by April 2, suggests in-app messaging - julianlam
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/03/19/google-shut-down-inbox-by-gmail-april-2/
======
julianlam
IME opinions are often divided on which frontend is superior. I prefer Gmail,
but mostly due to its speed relative to Inbox.

Now that Gmail has some of Inbox' features, I no longer feel like I'm missing
out.

However, Gmail seems to have also inherited Inbox' JavaScript bloat as well.

